# Ancient Gregorian lore that avant-garde is it an oxymoron, it doesn't exist or?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

We are at the time of Gregorian music year 700-1000, were there, Gregorians chants that sound unusual, chromatic or minimalist, spectralist, atonal, so you guessed it, I'm looking for ufo oddity of foreign lore, a thing that should not exist so bold, even daring for its time?

Any musicologist specialists in Gregorian & to an extent, the lapse of time offered mentioned that is 700-1000 era?

:tiphat:

P.s It could be anonymous chants related bt not straightforward Gregorian?, like a Ghostrider missa or hymns?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------

